
Google Glass taking orders the 15th - iancarroll
http://www.google.com/glass/start/how-to-get-one/#
======
alceufc
Did they reduce the price or is glass still $1,500? I could not find this
information on the web site.

I am very curious about what will be the final price for glass and more
specifically, if it will be more expensive or cheaper than an iPhone or
equivalent Android phone.

~~~
AdamGibbins
They sent me an email:

> This isn't the same Glass you saw last April. In the past year, we've
> released nine software updates, 42 Glassware apps, iOS support, prescription
> frames, and more, all largely shaped by feedback from our Explorers. The
> Explorer bundle costs $1,500 + tax and includes Glass, charger, pouch, mono
> earbud, and your choice of a shade or a frame for no additional charge.

------
pearjuice
Has the hardware been improved or are they simply slowly rolling this out?

~~~
pfisch
I hope it has because right now it is pretty unimpressive imo

~~~
therobot24
what makes it unimpressive?

~~~
pearjuice
The battery is a major flaw.

------
funfacks
[http://imgur.com/nbS7BJo](http://imgur.com/nbS7BJo)

